# Tahoe Sierra Century



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

Anyone did this before? I'm doing this for the first time in September and would like some inputs on how I should train for all that climbing (over 6K) and what are the weather conditions like there? It seem pretty wet from the pictures that I seen?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Marcus75:

Are you doing the full 100 miles or the 100 kilometers? I rode the 100k a few years back and it was a wonderful ride with great support. The 100k starts at Squaw Valley, rides up Hwy 89 and then onto Donner Pass Road. Climb Donner Pass Road to the Sugar Bowl Ski resort. Take your time on the climb and you'll be treated to some spectacular views of the Sierras. You will then enjoy one of the fastest descent into Cisco Grove. Enjoy a hearty lunch and relax. You'll ride back in the exact same direction. 

Remember what allowed you that ridiculously fun descent? Yeah, you'll climb back over that!!! It's a steady climb that easily achievable if you don't over exert yourself. Ride back down Hwy 35 to Donner Lake (this is a technical descent with many switchbacks). Don't go too crazy with ultra high tire pressure, Hwy 89 doesn't have the smoothest pavement. If you come from sea level, then please arrive a day early to acclimate yourself to the altitude. The thin air will hit your immediately when you exert yourself.

I rather enjoyed this ride. You can stay at the Squaw Valley Lodge, adjacent to the primary resort. It's a little less expensive but it's not "inexpensive at over $150 a night." I believe the Rib BBQ cook off at the Nugget Casino in Reno takes place simultaneously. After a hard ride, drive to Reno and treat yourself to some of the best ribs in the world.

C.


----------



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the input! That's a good point about the altitude!


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I ride there a few times a year and I find altitude gets tough at about 6k feet and gets rougher as you go. To me I never find it shockingly different. The weather can vary,but usually cold mornings and beautiful days. You. Are in for a treat. Enjoy


----------

